# ice flies



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone ties their own ice flies and if so would they be willing to sell some? It seems every lake i go to I see guys using homeade ice flies and knocking the gills and crappie dead. I will sit right beside them not catching anything. They don't even bait their hooks with anything. I have not been able to get my hands on any of these killer flies, but would appreciate being able to this winter. 

Thank you,
Ryan


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Have you ever tried a fly shop to try like a regular nymph?? I have some of those and have used in the past for gills with success


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes I have tried places that sell flies, but these homeade ones seem different they are weighted and look nothing like regular dry flies. Thank you for the advice. Bring on the ice! The lakes around here are still open as can be. Wonder how much longer it will be before im pulling slabbers onto the ice in southwestern Michigan?

Thank you,
Ryan


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

XXXdisel77 said:


> Yes I have tried places that sell flies, but these homeade ones seem different they are weighted and look nothing like regular dry flies. Thank you for the advice. Bring on the ice! The lakes around here are still open as can be. Wonder how much longer it will be before im pulling slabbers onto the ice in southwestern Michigan?
> 
> Thank you,
> Ryan


Pray that the lake effect snow machine dosen't start up too heavy, a foot of snow on 2 inches of ice screws the ice up for the whole winter :rant:


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah Steve the snow really does ruin the ice. It does not look good here either, because they are calling for some lake effect snow this weekend. I sure hope what I've been waiting for all year doesn't get ruined by the white falling crap. Are you from this area Steve?


----------



## slim Jim (Jan 2, 2003)

I tie flies that look like wax worms, have never tried them on hard water, but have had good luck with them on soft water. I am planning on trying them this winter. Hope there will be good ice upnorth next week. I can tie some new ones up if you'd like?

Jim


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes Jim that would be great! Can you tie some up that have a little added weight to them like maybe some lead wire or melted lead eyes on them? If so email me at [email protected]. This would be greatly appreciated Jim. I had an uncle named Jim that tied great flies, but he passed away early this year, so it's odd I run into another fly tying Jim. I'm just trying to even my odds to those that are using homeade flies this year. They really are the going thing for the panfish.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Slim Jim,
What's your recipe? What size, and which style hook? What material. C-H


----------



## slim Jim (Jan 2, 2003)

there really is not much too them. 
Materials are:
white chenell or fine White yarn for body
peacock hearl for the head
copper wire 
thread is optional, usually use red thread (gives it little more color)
mustad wet fly hooks size 6-10 
tying steps. 
1.For the body start the chenell right about the bend of the hook. wrap around to about 3/8 from the eye of the hook, go back just past where you tied it. Do this repeatedly for 4-7 times or until your likings for body size. tie off at about 3/8 from the eye of the hook.
2.Then take the peacock hearl, start the peacock hearl where you ended the yarn, rotate to the eye of the hook and back to where you started it. Wrap it back and fourth till you have just enough to tie off at the eye of the hook. 
3.Take the copper wire, start it right about where the peacock hearl and yarn meet, back to the bend of the hook and tie it off and your finish. 
If you use thread follow the same steps as above, (But don't start thread till your finish tying the yarn.) Then wrap thread to where you ended the yarn tie off.( should only rotate thread 2-4 times around body) Follow step2. Rotate thread to eye of hook, tie off and cut. Put copper wire on body.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks Slim Jim! I'm gonna twist some up tonight. Capnhook


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I had good luck on my glass bead body caddis last winter and summer and spring ). You dont need bait either. I can hook you up..


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I can do a dozen for 12 dollars , Ill pay the shipping. Ill do a few of each of last years hot colors in the dozen.
I just got in from taking a freind to the Canadian tunnel entrance , the ponds and Raisin river is iced over already!


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

i tied about 300 ice flies last winter, sold about half of them, 
i tie mostly #12's with larvae lace, or fine chenille, they shanks are wrapped 
with lead, for best results, you have to fish these flies with no bait, and 
1# test or less line, with a noodle rod, and watch the line. 
you'll never feel most bites, the line just hesitates as your jiggling it, or jumps,
or goes slack or kicks to the side, and wham. they are on the ice.
these flies in the hands of someone that takes the time to learn to fish them 
will outfish anybody, with better quality fish. 
i have lived in sanford now for 4 years, and before that lived in northeast indiana, i was in a bait store down there yesterday, and flies that look just
like the ones i tie were 1.19 each, i sold mine for .50 cents last year, because no one really uses them up here. if anyone would like a few to try
let me know, and i'll just stick them in an envelope and mail them. if you like them
you can buy more. 

chad


----------



## slim Jim (Jan 2, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal C-p. Hope you have good luck with them. 
Ryan if you read this before my email, I'm done with your flies. 
If anyone else would like some of these tied, just let me know.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Any pictures. I'd like to see a couple before I whip them up.


----------



## slim Jim (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry guys no pics. Some reason pics will not transfer from camera to the computer.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lunker said:


> I can do a dozen for 12 dollars , Ill pay the shipping. Ill do a few of each of last years hot colors in the dozen.
> I just got in from taking a freind to the Canadian tunnel entrance , the ponds and Raisin river is iced over already!


These flies are like dynamite!!!! In the hands of a professional they can be extremely deadly. I purchased a few dozen from Josh a few weeks ago. Tried them out for the past 2 days and limited out both days. He was not kidding, you don't need bait either. I had guys all around me and even trying my holes and they hardly caught any. I would go to a hole someone just left and get some real slabs, and they were speechless. I would strongly recommend these flies to any serious bluegill fisherman. 

Thanks for the DYNAMITE FLIES Josh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I hope we arent going to have to have a flies only section on the lakes.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

He'e joking diesel. 

But I was going to say that I have even had good luck using streamers like dropper flys--I cannot for the life of me remember the name of this fly. It is like a little minnow with a round body and it has a tail. Just drop them hard down into the silty bottom then pop them up a couple feet. When it falls it planes a little so it darts away.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

A beadhead prince nymph in a size 10 or 12 is a killer on panfish. Later in the winter towards the end of Feb when the sun gets a little higher and the bugs start emerging from the mud bottoms almost any beadheaded nymph works. I use all the same bugs i use for steelies. 


Mike


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

can someone post a picture of a bead head nymph (prince nymph),...particularly the ones you use ice fishing. i want to find these in a store but i don't know much what to look for. .......chad's larvae flys are phenomenal and I'm going to need more.....I'll report more when i have time.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

scottyhoover said:


> can someone post a picture of a bead head nymph (prince nymph),...particularly the ones you use ice fishing. i want to find these in a store but i don't know much what to look for. .......chad's larvae flys are phenomenal and I'm going to need more.....I'll report more when i have time.



Prince Nymph


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

i've only been out twice this year so far, drug deer season out a long time.
yesterday i caught over 50 bluegills on secord lake, and kept 9.
lots of little ones. same story on lake isabella. fish were biting awesome
on both lakes, no size though. 
i'm gonna have to tie some more flies this week, getting behind since i've sent out around 4 dozen.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

chad must be something about those Tib. River gills, they love that green fly....been up that way myself a little bit....tried again yesterday but water looked like pea soup under the ice ??


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

the reservoirs haven't even really dropped yet, they had the dam wide
open on sanford a couple days last week. moving too much water through for it to settle down. supposed to warm up and rain again tomorrow, that's
not going to help. then it's gonna get real cold. i'll be out tomorrow and
the next day. probably on sanford or wixom.


----------



## troutslayerny (Dec 12, 2004)

scottyhoover said:


> can someone post a picture of a bead head nymph (prince nymph),...particularly the ones you use ice fishing. i want to find these in a store but i don't know much what to look for. .......chad's larvae flys are phenomenal and I'm going to need more.....I'll report more when i have time.


\

I tie mine with hot pink or flouro orange danville's thread...

http://www.fishwithafly.net/prince.htm


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

anyone willing to tie and sell some tungsten-beadhead nymphs in green,black,grey,brown PLEASE contact me via PM and I will gladly purchase a dozen from you. need to be sized for panfish.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

My fly you wont find in any store or catalog and proabably havent seen. Its heavily weighted body head has the same weight as a tungten but with alot more shine and absolutely tears the gills up fast. I can hook anyone up with any color or color combo you can think or stick with my proven hot colors. Im still paying for shipping and they are a buck a peice. 

Ryan Im glad you loved them and save some gills for me eh! Im finishing your second 4 dozen order and your uncles order now.Thanks again!


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll vouch for Lunkers flies! They are truly one of a kind. You won't see any flies like them anywhere. It's his own made up styly and the gills truly love em. At a dollar a piece you can't beat them either. 

Josh I'll be waiting for the flies in the mail. I have a few other guys wanting some as well. When you get done with my batch I'll have to talk to you about making up about 4 dozen more.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I got some of Lunkers flies in the mail yesturday,nice and well made,Have'nt used them yet but look like they would hammer the gills.Can't wait to get out and try them.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Lunker, I'll take a dozen, shoot me a PM with the info. I guess just tie me your best producing gill flies.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Thanks for your support ...I sent a PM...... I really enjoy making them so order as many as you want , the more the merrier eh!

A donation to the site is on its way also...

Thanks again and take care out there and keep your stick on the ice


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Do you have anything that works good on a dropper rig for perch??? I bought a few locally with slim results so far...If you have anything that you would recommend I will take a dozen..pm with the info

Thanks
Joe


----------



## P Gottshall (Dec 14, 2003)

Lunker,

I'd love to try some for Crappies! Please drop an e-mail!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ryan your order and your uncles should be there tommorow. I hooked you up with my new glow in the darks too 

I sent a pm to everyone that wanted one if i missed anyone send me another Ill get back to you.

Thanks again and keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Josh, I appreciate it and can't wait to try out the glow in the dark flies. The regular ones worked so well, I can't imagine it getting much better, although glow in the dark works well for all species. I'll let you know how well I do with the new flies Josh.


----------



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Lunker (Josh),
Send me a PM with info on your flies. I need a dozen.
tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Lunker , 

I would like a dozen also , will be for gills mostly so I will let you set me up with what you think is your best for them. I will be looking for the info .
Thanks alot !!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

My mailbox was full, if anyone tried to message me please try again. Thanks and keep your stick on the ice and your flies in the water
Lunker


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

well i tied over 12 dozen flies this weekend, 
have stuck flies in the mail for Burksee, DFpotter, and Sailor.
i'm starting to confuse myself with all the orders, don't let me
miss you if you want some. $6/dozen, and i've gotta get a pic on here sometime. if i ever sell more than i have given away, i'll make a donation to 
the site. so far i've done a lot of charity work, i don't mind sharing fishing 
stuff, keeps me out of trouble.
my fishing report is very bad, 3 hours on wixom for 
4 very small fish today. good luck
chad


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Chad try Lunkers flies out and maybe your fishing report will skyrocket. You do need to get a pic of the flies you tie, so I can compare them to Lunkers. His flies are one of a kind and well worth the $12 a dozen he charges.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Lunker, I'd like to get a dozen good gill flies from you too. PM me details. There are a few lakes around here that they do well on flies, but I don't really know what they are using. They aren't real quick to show you either. They usually have a "sneaky sack" under their arm where they quickly slip their slabs away. You really have to pay attention to notice that they are outfishing most folks around them.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok Pm's sent ..just save me some gills eh!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok I just got back from signing up for school. 5 weeks till I go back to school so if you want these, get with me...


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

hey lunker....i would like to order a couple dozen of your flies myself. 1 dozen glow in the dark and 2 dozen regular (in your favorite patterns). panfish sizes preferrably. thanks

i only live a few minutes north of you, and would be willing to pick them up so i can use them this weekend.


----------



## lumpy (Sep 3, 2004)

LunkerYou got mail

Lumpy


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Lunker, will take a dozen from you. 6 of your best patterns for bluegill, 3 glows for trying crappie at night, and if you can throw in 3 that may work for perch, it'll save taking minnows all the time  Will send a pm also. Thanks.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok pms and mails caught up now just dont forget to write down what you want so I can keep them straight 
Thanks for your support and save me some gills eh!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok I sent out the 4 orders I had yesterday and they should be there tommorow.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I hope my order is one of them and they come tomorrow, I'll be hitting it this weekend. I've been doing OK on Little Fish lake near Marcellus, and would like to give them a try. I really hope to use them on Cedar lake though. They seem to prefer flies on that particular lake for some reason.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*i can say this xxxdisel77 i "borrowed" chad's recipe for ice flies and made 50 of my own and they are no a staple in my tackle box!! great fly sinks real good once ya wet it and gills cant resist it!!*


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

lunker you have a pm. how do they work in stained water.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Pm sent Lildaddy ...the glow in the darks are great for stained water and as a dropper use a natural colered that way you have both bases covered. Its deadly.

I got 2 weeks before I go to school and will have no time then to tie. So get with me asap if you can thanks guys.


----------



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi Josh,
My flies came today! Thanks a bunch!
LOOK good.
Can't wait to try them out!
tom


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Your guys should of gotten yours yesterday so use them this weekend and let me know how they work for ya. Good luck and keep your sticks on the ice !


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Got mine! Thanks, they look real sweet  Just have to get out now. Have basketball with son this weekend and next. Not much time unless during week. Will let you know how they work. Thanks again, nice looking job you did on them


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I finnnaly got out on the ice myself at a buddys cottage. I ve got a about 40 crappie to show for it. All on my flies. I got one more week of tying and then im gone to school. The glow in the dark and gold / red combo I make was on fire yesterday with a waxworm or tiny pin minnow or minnow head. My buddy and my uncle had to come to my hole to catch anything..) 3 lines in one hole in unreal but was working. Good luck keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Lunker, I sent ya a PM with my order. Hope you still have time to make a couple dozen.


----------

